# Patrick Arnold says: New Progenex inferior to old formula



## Arnold (Oct 23, 2010)

*Patrick Arnold says: New Progenex inferior to old formula*_
by     Anthony Roberts_



 * 

http://www.anthonyroberts.co.za/2010/10/patrick-arnold-says-new-progenex-inferior-to-old-formula/*
                         I???ve received numerous complaints about the  new Progenex formula not being equal to the old  version, including one from a very well known strength and conditioning  coach, who works with several big-name NFL players.

 bThroughout the supplement industry, and in the professional strength  training community, we???ve all taken to calling the new product  ???Nogenex??? (as in, No-Progenex, because it no longer contains the  original stuff that made it good).

 Unfortunately, as much as I???d like to repeat a lot of those comments  here, most would rather not be involved in this mess???although it should  suffice to say that a lot of  NFL guys  have stopped using Progenex, now  that the old formula (and old formulator) is gone. While they were  happy to shell out the bucks for the old version, they???ve put away their  wallets after trying a bag of the new stuff.

 I tend to favor reviews from guys who are actually paying for product  over the free and reduced price sponsored-logs we see all over the  Internet. People who get free stuff, 99% of the time, say it???s good.

 Which brings me to the story of Patrick Arnold; a guy who probably  needs no introduction to my average reader, as he was not only the BALCO  chemist, but also the guy who brought both Prohormones &  Methylhexanamine (the best selling product on Bodybuilding.com) to the  supplement industry.

 Patrick, it turns out, had placed an order with Progenex for their  new product, after they changed the formula. After receiving the new  version, and noting that it had been changed, he wanted to return the  product for his money back.

 They refunded his money, but told him to keep the product. He kept  the product, got his money back, used it???and was disappointed. It didn???t  work like the old formula, and was basically (according to him), just  another protein powder. In fact, he appears to have been so disappointed  with the product, that he took it upon himself to join the Crossfit  message board, where they do the majority of their sales, and tell the  members that the new Progenex was just a regular old protein powder, and  not as good as the old formula. That???s pretty unheard of???because it???s  one thing to be disappointed in a free product, it???s entirely another  thing to be so disappointed with the product that it warrants going to a  site they sponsor, and join just to trash the product.

 [Note:  A Crossfit coach openly criticized Progenex on his blog,  saying that he noticed a difference between the old and new version, but  when the boys over at Progenex contacted the guy, the information was  promptly removed.]

*Check it out:*





Not only did Patrick tell everyone on the Crossfit forums that the  product wasn???t anything special, but he repeated his comments all over  the ???net, further noting that the new people running Progenex don???t have  a clue about product formulation.





So there you have it???Crossfit coaches, supplement designers, and a  bunch of professional athletes???all saying that the new Progenex is just  another protein powder. I???m sure the boys over at Progenex will respond  with their usual lawsuit threats to me, will likely ask for the comments  to and will issue a public statement that amounts to ???check teh logz,  brah.???
 At this point, it???s getting difficult to find anyone who???s actually  involved in the nutritional or athletic community to stand up for the  new Progenex, or the guys running the company.

Patrick Arnold says: New Progenex inferior to old formula | Anthony Roberts


----------



## jbryand101b (Oct 29, 2010)

interesting. man, where do you find this stuff. lol.


----------

